
Ask HN: How do you stay updated on tech news? - lauren_
Looking for good sources of information.
======
ltmi600
I make skimfeed.com my browser homepage.

~~~
soganess
This.

My only qualm with Skimfeed is that its sorta spartan about secondary data.
For example I love how serializer.io has article read time estimations.

------
CyberFonic
For general tech news Hacker News serves me well and is basically the only
site I browse on a regular basis. I also monitor a couple of other specialised
feeds, e.g. [https://modeling-languages.com](https://modeling-languages.com)
and [https://www.allaboutcircuits.com](https://www.allaboutcircuits.com).

